# Printer not printing entire page



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

The problemis with a new HP DeskJet 3050 series J610. It has to large a margin at the bottem of the page and I cannot print out the docments and templates I need to print. The top margin is .06, the side margins are .13 and that is all fine, the bottom margin is .57 and I need it to be .25 or less to print out the entire templet. I have looked this problem up on line and I'm certainly not the only person having this problem. I spent nearly three hours on the phone with a HP tech today, and ended up where I started. He thinks its everything BUT the printer. I know better as I can use this same paper, and my other software and print out just fine with different printer. BUT the other printer is over 13 years old and the ink cartrages cost a fortune, so forget that. I was hoping that there was a way to make the printer change it's bottom margin. PLEASE, can anyone help me.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the support site for the *HP Deskjet 3050 All-In-One Printer - J610a*.

You probably need to go into the "HP Solution Center" and configure the print settings to your liking.

By the way, it helps to know what Windows version(XP or Vista or 7, 32-bit or 64-bit) you're using because advice and instructions may vary depending on the version.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry about the lack of information. I have a new ASUS PC and am running Windows 7 (64bit). I have been to that HP Solution center site, but didn't get any help there. Thats why I'm on this site now. Maybe I'm not using the HP Site correctly, if you have any sugestions I'd love to hear them. I'll just about try anything at this point.


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

How do I go into the "HP Solution Center" and configure the print settings to my liking?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Open the solution center and look for the settings icon at the bottom of the window. Pay close attention to the paper size.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you've installed the full-feature software driver package for that HP printer, the *HP Solution Center* should be part of it.

It's what you use to perform maintenance and check ink levels and change print and scan settings and soforth.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have tried several times and cannot get the solution center to install, it says it has, but its nowhere to be found. I even did a search for it. When I install itIi get a sign for my wireless adaptor unit, not sure what thats all about. It said it was going onto my hard drive, but I looked there too and still no luck. Any Ideas?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Look on your program menu under HP.


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

not there either


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What application are you printing from? (Word, IE, etc.)
What do you see in "Print Preview?"
The solution center is not a site, it's a program installed on your computer.


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

First I tried to print with AudioLabel. the I tried Word, next I tried Adobe PhotoShop 7 , then Printmaster 15. I don't know what else to try as I got just about the same results from all the ones I tried. In the print previews it shows the entire template, but when I print it out, its wacked off at the bottom about 1/4" + before its all printed out. I'm beginning to think its impossable to change anything in this printer, its a shame as its a nice little all in one printer, but I can't use the fax feature on Charter cable. I think I screwed up when I got it!
Yes I know that solution center is a program, but it won't install.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to Control Panel - Programs And Features.

What are the names in the list that begin with *HP* ?

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

Basic Design Software
Help
Product Improvemant study
Photo Creations
Update

So its not there either, but I accidently clicked something and got a sign saying that my subscription for this had been removed. How do I undo that?


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

HP Deskjet 3050 J610 series Basic Device software
HP Deskjet 3050 J610 series Help
HP Deskjet 3050 J610 series Product Improvement Study
HP Photo Creations
HP Update

I went to my programs file anc clicked on 'update' but none are available yet.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *HP Solution Center* apparently isn't installed.

What's the version that's on the CD that came with that printer? 
The current version for Windows 7(64-bit) at the HP support site for that printer is 22.5.0 and is dated December 2010.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

The version on the HP DeskJet CD is 22.5.0, i stated earlier that I had checked for an update and there was none.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't see anywhere in your comments that you went to the support site for that printer to check for a more updated software driver package, but that's immaterial now that you've confirmed the CD contains the current version 22.5.0.

Insert the CD and allow it to load. 
If you haven't already installed everything that's in the CD, it should prompt you to install any additional features. 
If the *HP Solution Center* is one of them, select and install it.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

Been there - done that. Every thing was already installed. I am about to give up. This is truly frustrating. I'm about ready to concede that there is no way to adjust the margins with this printer. Just today I found a chart on this printer and it said that you could not do borderless photo printing, so that about tells it all. Its a less expensive printer with out that margin adjusting feature. 
I just wish HP would be a little more up front with the specs so a customer could make a more informed decision on what to buy.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've got 3 HP all-in-ones:

*Deskjet F340
Deskjet F4180
Photosmart C4280*

The first one is 6 years old and the others are 4 years old.
I've been fortunate that they all continue to work well and do what I need them for.

I've seen your HP model on display at "Walmart".

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

I bought this one at Best Buy, Its a slightly different one than Walmart has. Like I said I like it fine except for the fact that it doesn't seem to have the ability to adjust the page margins. I have a 13 year old DeskJet 882C that works great, but the ink has gotten very high to replace on it and it doen's have a scanner on it that I need. And I have to save where ever I can.
I did find re-manufactured HP ink cartrages at a very low price, but am not sure if I want to go there. Any thoughts on this subject?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

To change printing options in Win7:
"On the Windows taskbar, click the Windows icon ( ), and then click Devices and Printers .
Right-click the printer icon ( ) for your product, and then click Printing Preferences .
Select your desired print settings, click Apply , and then click OK .
Try the print job again."


----------



## aladdinsgenie (Jul 15, 2011)

OK I did that but there is nowhere in there that has a 'printer preferences' to change the margins. Only paper size, page order, pages per sheet, portrait or landscape, Paper source and again paper size. So I guess there is no way to change the blasted margin size!


----------

